# 3/4" vs 5/8" hose bib recommendation



## scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm in the process of finishing my basement and will be replacing my exterior hose bibs (3 total) before closing off the ceiling. My backyard is fairly deep(100ish feet to the back line) and I don't have irrigation yet, it's fescue/weeds plus multiple garden beds. Front hose bib used to water my zoysia fairly regularly, 50' hose. Garage side bib used for washing cars and some supplemental grass watering. I'll be replacing all my hoses, as I only have a few and they are poor quality.

The current hose bibs are connected to 1/2" copper line that tees off 3/4" supply lines in the basement ceiling. While I have the chance, I'm considering replacing all 3 hose bibs with 3/4", including the supply lines back to the tees. I have other plumbing work to do and want to capitalize on the chance before closing off access. I expect this will marginally reduce pressure, but give me increased water volume that would be beneficial, especially in the backyard where I'm running hose 100' out to water in some cases.

If I do this, I'll probably upgrade hose reels, hose, etc to Eley/Underhill products. I'm looking for a " one and done" solution. I presume I may need some adapters to connect pressure washer, but all else could be 3/4".

Is there any reason this is a bad idea or is this overkill? Any recommendations for hose bibs, or will standard frost free work fine? Anything else to consider? Thanks for your input.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes change it to 3/4in. You wont drop pressure and gain flow. It actually helps with pressure.

The bib connection remains the same, garden hose thread, so no special adapters.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

^+1 definitely upsize to 3/4 inch supply lines to the hose bibs. You will get more pressure and higher flow.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

What's more important than the relatively short run of piping in the house is the diameter of the hose you are using. Pressure drop on the flexible hose is MUCH higher than the copper pipe. Just don't shoot yourself in the foot and only replace the house piping and maintain a smaller diameter hose...


----------

